# Office Hours: 5 April 2010: Horton on Covenant and Systematic Theology



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 5, 2010)

It’s an Office Hours double play this week as we talk with Mike Horton and Josh vanEe in two episodes. 

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/04.05.10MSH.mp3

In the first, released today, Office Hours talks with Dr Michael Horton, J. Gresham Machen Professor of Systematic Theology and Apologetics at Westminster Seminary California about his four-volume series exploring a covenantal approach to systematic theology in relation to a variety of contemporary questions in systematics. The titles 
are:

Covenant and Eschatology
Covenant and Salvation: Union with Christ
Lord and Servant
People and Place: A Covenant Ecclesiology

Office Hours will also talk tomorrow with the Rev Joshua VanEe, Assistant Professor of Old Testament at Westminster Seminary California. Josh is a minister in the United Reformed Churches and a PhD candidate at the University of California, San Diego. His graduate work has included studies comparing Old Testament covenants with ancient treaties and legal texts. In his dissertation, he is analyzing various images of future blessing in the prophets. He has studied in Israel and done archaeological work in Jordan. (Note: There was a technical glitch with Prof. VanEe’s interview. It should be released tomorrow, Dv).

Both Mike and Josh are graduates of WSC.

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes or via RSS. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 6, 2010)

I love the program but still think you all are wrong on Covenant children. Just my humble opinion. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/blogs/puritancovenanter/covenant-head-covenant-children-349/

I love listening to the Heidelblog also but believe you guys miss the point on some of it also.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi 

The interview with Prof Van Ee is now available:

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/04.05.10VanEe.mp3

Thanks for listening!


----------

